# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا > خبر: مقایسه ابزارهای کد نویسی

## مرتضی پیروزی

سلام به همگی
این آمار رو از سایت www.java-forums.org پیدا کردم که خودشون تو سایت
نظر سنجی کرده بودند که تا اون موقع که من این مطلب رو دیدم 1233 نفر شرکت کرده بودند
که نظر سنجی هم بر اساس میزان استفاده از ابزار کد نویسی بوده. گفتم شاید برای دوستان
جالب باشه تا میزان استفاده از ابزارها رو در سایت ها و کشورهای دیگه مقایسه کنند


wordpad 1.22%
Notepad 6.16%
Emacs 0.41%
Gedit 1.22%
JGrasp 3.33%
Visual J# 0.16%
Netbeans 22.38%
IntelliJIDEA 1.54%
Eclipse 35.77%
JBuilder 0.57%
BlueJ 4.70%
DrJava 2.35%
Adobe Dreamweaver 0.16%
BBBEdit 0%
JIPE 0%
GEL 0%
i/Vim 0.65%
JCreator 9.00%
TextPad 4.30%
Other 5.35%
Notepad++ .73%

----------


## powerboy2988

> IntelliJIDEA 1.54%





جالبه!!!
البته نظرسنجيشون محدوده

----------


## javanerd

> جالبه!!!
> البته نظرسنجيشون محدوده


شاید دلیلش این باشه که eclipse و netbeans تقریبا قبضه کردند. من انتظار داشتم که gedit و vim‌ سهم بالاتری داشته باشند، حداقل بیشتر از notepad

----------


## little.boy

من شخصا با Emacs ,Gedit,JGrasp,BlueJ,DrJava,BBBEdit,JIPE,GEL,i/Vim این ابزارهای کد نویسی (محیط ویرایش کد) آشنا نیستم اگر امکان هست دوستان اطلاعات مختصری بدهند

----------


## persianshadow

خب دلیلش واضح هست برای یک برنامه نویس [توسعه دهنده] که در یک پروژه تجاری یا علمی [پژوهشی]

فعالیت میکنه یک محیط productive مهم هست.vim و gedit برای چنین کارهای نیست.

برای همین میشه حدس زد.در بین تمام این محیط ها هم netbeans بهترین آینده رو داره.به خاطر رایگان بودن

کدباز بودن و مهم‌ترین عامل بروز بودن [به خاطر همکاری مستقیم با تیم‌‌های توسعه دهنده جاوا] خیلی از

IDE ها هنوز JEE6 رو پشتیبانی نکردن.و یا Maven رو در صورتی که netbeans آخرین تکنولوژی‌ها رو پوشش

میده و بروزرسانی‌ها قابل قبولی داره.

----------


## mirmousavi.m

باید توجه کرد در این نظرسنجی کد ادیتور رو با آی‌دی‌ای‌ با هم پرسیدن...

----------


## rezatashtboland

البته این نظر سنجی تا حدودی میتونه به واقعیت نزدیک باشه .من شخصا با IntelljIdea  کار میکنم و خیلیم راضی هست . البته این IDE  تجاری هست و واسه ما ایرانی ها چون مردمان خوبی هستیم رایگانه  :لبخند گشاده!:  و به همین خاطر توی باقی کشور ها اماره پایینی داره ولی باقی ابزارا مثل Eclipe , Netbeans  رایگانه

----------


## abbas10

منم اگر بخوام رای بدم به eclipce رای میدم

----------


## Danial_abdi

ولی من از نظر راحتی به NetBeans و از نظر حرفه ایی بودن به Eclipse رای میدم.

----------


## farzad2121

دوستان جی کریتور(jcertor) هم خوبه من یه چند وقتیه باهاش کار می کنم خوبه ولی یکم نصبش سخته.

حجم این برنامه خیلی کمه 

5مگ

----------


## mohssen_mz

من Netbeans  رو رو سیستمم دارم ولی نتونستم رو OpenSuse 11.3 نصبش کنم . ایا کسی تا حالا در محیط لینکس با نت بین کد زده ؟

----------


## siavashmohammadi

بعید می دونم نصب نت بینز روی ورژن های مختلف لینوکس فرقی داشته باشه منتهی قبلش باید "ج د ک" نصب شده باشه. من روی اوبونتو و فدورا نصب کردم و مشکلی نداشتم.

----------


## L u k e

من روی Ubuntu ازش استفاده می کنم
جاوات درست نصبه ؟

----------


## nader_web_design

سلام من یک سوال داشتم
اگه بخوام برنامه نویس موبایل بشم طوری که برای هرنوع سیستم عاملی از موبایل بشه برنامه نوشت به صورت حرفه ای باید چیکارکنم؟ از کجا شروع کنم؟ با چه برنامه هایی باید شروع کرد؟

----------


## nader_web_design

اگه کسی بلده لطفا به این ایمیل واسم بفرسته که باید چیکارکنم
reza_hejazie20010@yahoo.com

----------


## هانی هاشمی

آخه کی پیدا می شه باسه کد نویسی از NOTEPAD , wordpad , ... استفاده کنه !!!!!!!!!! تا وقتی eclipse , IntelljIdea , netbeans هست !!!

مثل این میمونه پیچ رو با دندوووون باز کنه در صورتی که آچار دم دستشه .

----------


## همایون افشاری

به نظر منم Eclipse بهترینه
اما با نظر دوستمون که گفتن vim نمی تونه productive باشه زیاد موافق نیستم
به هر حال ابزارهای کمکی build و کامپایل هستن و با یه ادیتور خوب مثل vim و ترکیبش با این ابزارها میشه محیط develope خوب و به خصوص <استاندارد> داشت.

----------

